# Neuer CPU Lüfter für Ryzen 5 3600



## Maxxenicola (5. April 2020)

*Neuer CPU Lüfter für Ryzen 5 3600*

Hallo liebe Community, 

jetzt habe ich mir endlich meinen eigenen PC Zusammengebaut. Bin mit allem zufrieden bis auf eine Sache: Ich habe einen AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor und nutze den Boxed Kühler dafür. Leider ist er mir im normalen Office Betrieb recht laut und die Temperaturen sind um die 60 Grad. 

Jetzt würde ich gerne einen neuen CPU Lüfter anschaffen.
Preisumfang um die 50 Euro. Wenn es mehr ist, ist es auch okay. Über weniger freut man sich immer 

Und gelich noch dabei: Habt ihr empfehlungen für die passende Wärmeleitpaste? Habe aktuell die Noctua NT-H1.


Mein Mainboard: ASROCK B450 M Pro4

Gehause: Sharkoon S1000 (Maximale CPU Lüfter Höhe: 15 cm)

und der Vollständigkeithalber: CPU: AMd Ryzen 5 3600


Wenn ihr noch Informationen braucht, sagt bescheid


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter für Ryzen 5 3600*

Jeder bessere CPU-Kühler um die 40€ ist locker stark genug um deine CPU quasi lautlos zu kühlen.
Wärmeleitpaste brauchst du keine zu kaufen, es liegt beim Kühler welche bei (und welche genau das ist spielt keine Rolle da das keine 2 Grad Unterschied macht und für einen 3600er eh wurscht ist).

Achte bei der Kühlerwahl nur darauf wie hoch der Kühler ist, das Problem haste aber anscheinend ja schon erkannt. 


Noch ein Hinweis am Rande: die maximal erlaubte Betriebstemperatur deiner CPU sind 95°C. Alles darunter ist technisch gesehen gar kein Problem. Wenn du nur einen Office PC ohne große last betreibst kann es auch ausreichend sein, per Lüftersteuerung die Drehzahl des mitgelieferten Lüfters zu reduzieren, das reicht wenn man nicht ständig Vollast fährt auch noch aus, denn wie gesagt ob die CPU 40, 60 oder 80°C heiß ist ist völlig egal.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter für Ryzen 5 3600*

Für die Lautstärke wäre zB ein Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced ab €' '32,50 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland trotzdem besser als der boxed


----------



## soulstyle (5. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter für Ryzen 5 3600*

Hi, 
ich kann Dir eine günstige Empfehlung geben.
Die da wären:
be quiet! Pure Rock Slim Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de
Mit den Zalman CNPS Typen war ich immer zufrieden.
Zalman CNPS9X OPTIMA ab €' '28,49 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Weitere Küler nach oben offen


----------



## tsd560ti (5. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter für Ryzen 5 3600*

Der 3600 ist ein kleiner Hitzkopf, selbst mit einem guten Luftkühler sind 60° bei moderater Last schnell erreicht, weil der Wärmeübergang aus dem Chip auf den Kühler nicht so gut funktioniert.   Darauf sind die normalen Lüfterkurven der Mainboards nicht wirklich eingestellt.  

Für den Officebetrieb könnte dir also bereits eine eigene Lüfterkurve (65°-20% , 75°-40% , 85°-100%) weiterhelfen. 

Ich hatte mir große OC-Ziele von 4,5Ghz+ gesetzt und einen Thermalright Macho auf die CPU gesetzt.  Die CPU wird immer noch heiß und Mehrleistung konnte ich auch noch nicht wirklich erzielen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter für Ryzen 5 3600*

- Preisumfang um die 50 Euro
- CPU-Kühler max. 155mm Höhe
Sharkoon S1000 ab €' '41,70 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

=> Scythe Fuma 2 ab €' '49,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Der meiner Meinung nach in jeder Hinsicht beste Kühler überhaupt. Kühl, leise, klein, einfache Montage, keinerlei Kompatibilitätsprobleme


----------



## pizzazz (5. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter für Ryzen 5 3600*

Ich schließe mich Rotkaeppchens Empfehlung an: Der Fuma 2 hat in mehreren Reviews für seine Größe herausragende Leistung gezeigt [z.B. Scythe Fuma 2 Doppelturm-Kuehler im Test - ComputerBase] und passt laut der Angaben von Sharkoon und Scythe mit 1mm Abstand zum Seitenteil saugend-schnaubend rein.
Für den Fall, dass du recht hohe Ramkühlkörper hast, schafft der Fuma 2 es sicherlich, auch nur mit Hilfe des mittleren Lüfters deinen R5 3600 zu kühlen.
Die Noctua NT-H1 ist ebenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## Ceigor (5. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter für Ryzen 5 3600*

Hi, der von Einwegkartoffel erwähnte Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced ab €' '32,50 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland leistet auf meinem 2600X gute Dienste. Hatte vorher einen Ben Nevis, der war "gefühlt" etwas lauter aber gut. Schau dir doch die Tests von Jarafi an. Schwerst informativ.


----------



## Maxxenicola (6. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter für Ryzen 5 3600*

Hey, 

erstmal danke an alle für die vielen Tipps mit den Lüftern!  

Ich werde mir dann nochmal alle vorgeschlagenen Lüfter anschauen und mich dann entscheiden. 

Habe noch vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich nebenbei auch etwas zocken werde. Allerdings bleibt es nur bei ANNO, Planet Coaster oder Witcher 3 (Evtl auch ältere Spiele, aber mal sehen). Da hoffe ich, dass die Lüfter dafür auch geeignet sind


----------



## facehugger (6. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter für Ryzen 5 3600*

Es geht auch deutlich günstiger:

Arctic Freezer 34 ab €'*'21,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

der reicht dicke für dein kleines Ryzerchen Keine Ahnung, warum hier Kühler für über 40 Taler (Kanonen auf Spatzen) empfohlen werden...

Gruß


----------



## soulstyle (6. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter für Ryzen 5 3600*



facehugger schrieb:


> Es geht auch deutlich günstiger:
> 
> Arctic Freezer 34 ab €'*'21,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Ja der Gedanke ist nicht verkehrt!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter für Ryzen 5 3600*



facehugger schrieb:


> Es geht auch deutlich günstiger:


Aber damit auch lauter und wärmer. Hier fragte jemand nach etwas gutem:



Maxxenicola schrieb:


> Preisumfang um die 50 Euro. Wenn es mehr ist, ist es auch okay. Über weniger freut man sich immer



"Ausreichen" tut sowas und sehr leise ist der auch.
Inter-Tech Argus SU-210 ab €' '16,56 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (6. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter für Ryzen 5 3600*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber damit auch lauter und wärmer. Hier fragte jemand nach etwas gutem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laut und warm ist der Arctic deswegen noch lange nicht. Und solang der TE mit dem 3600 keine 24/7-Rendersessions abhält, tuts der kleene/unscheinbare/günstige Kühler dicke. Aber natürlich entscheidet am Ende der TE...

Gruß


----------



## Oellchen (9. Juli 2020)

Alpenföhn Brocken 3 ab &euro;' '41,79 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Scythe Mugen 5 [Rev. B] ab &euro;' '41,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Raijintek EreBoss ab &euro;' '35,97 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------

